# bought a savage axis



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well my brother came over the otherday wanted to do some shooting so we took his 9mm my 40 and 223 out needless to say i no longer have a 40 or a 223 but i got enough out of them to buy a savage axis in 25-06 which was on sale at cabelas for $256.99


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, you can do in some coyotes in a big way with a 25-06. Any pics ?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'll get a couple later on i still need to get a scope for it too


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go, that is one caliber I have never shot and always wanted to try one.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

bought a center point 4-16x40 it has illuminated recticle either red or green with 5 brightness settings for each color and it has a paralax ajustment i also bought a laser boresighter and a winchester shooting stick and sling so far everything i bought except ammo totals $388


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice setup for only $388!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great deal! Nice looking rig. I like the 25-06.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! Skip (Swampbuck10pt) has a 25-06 and it's one heck of a gun ! Louder than all he!! too. LOL Gotta love the Savage's too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG,he wont pay for the gun if you take him, LOL so whats the use. We all know you are all talk, when it comes about buying a gun. Look at all the work poor Rick is doing on contests and another month is almost gone. LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh Crap, he's scrounging in the dump !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

why go for the dumpster when you can swim through the ohio river ROFLMAO


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

wall eye was wrong them lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I figure he's carving one from stone......just sayin'


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

2 of my friends have those rifles in 223 and I have one in 22-250 and they have all been good rifles. They are great shoot rifles for the price and they are nice and light to carry when you have to do some walking.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought one recently in 308. Still breaking it in. I cut the trigger spring down about 3 loops to lighten it up.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I just bought one recently in 308. Still breaking it in. I cut the trigger spring down about 3 loops to lighten it up.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i got it bore sighted last night just need to fire a couple rounds at a target to see how bad i did lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Centerpoint makes a good scope. Put one on my shotgun and my muzzleloader to give them a good workout just to see how they'd hold up. Came through with flying colors. Held zero after quite a few rounds. 3" 12 ga. slugs can really punish a scope. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Very nice deal/gun.....I'm taking you gun shopping with me!!LOL


SG, Arizona Predator Callers did give one away at the Oct. meeting it was a .22-250 with a camo stock, they cost less than $400...


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i think he's still scratching it out of sandstone lol


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lot of great reviews on the accuracy of these weapons. I read one report where they put 20 rounds or 30-06, without any cool down for the barrel, inside a 1" at 100 yards. It was a buget rifle test in which they had the Mossberg, Marlin and Savage on hand to test them.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

TS36 said:


> Lot of great reviews on the accuracy of these weapons. I read one report where they put 20 rounds or 30-06, without any cool down for the barrel, inside a 1" at 100 yards. It was a buget rifle test in which they had the Mossberg, Marlin and Savage on hand to test them.


 Okay TS36, I'm a brave sort---so I gots ta axe. Is your icon a pic of you or are ya trying to look scary? LOL I've been dying to know because I have to admit its been bugging me for a bit and I dont exactly beat around the bush sometimes. For example when I used to drink back in the eighties, I have been slapped off a few barstools asking women questions simply being forthright--if ya catch my drift. No offense or anything bad intended-- your icon is simply something that grabs ones attention--at least mine!


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Okay TS36, I'm a brave sort---so I gots ta axe. Is your icon a pic of you or are ya trying to look scary? LOL I've been dying to know because I have to admit its been bugging me for a bit and I dont exactly beat around the bush sometimes. For example when I used to drink back in the eighties, I have been slapped off a few barstools asking women questions simply being forthright--if ya catch my drift. No offense or anything bad intended-- your icon is simply something that grabs ones attention--at least mine!


Yeah, you seen where it said I was from Kentucky and you figured I was one of those mythical creatures, better known as holler rats around these parts, and my picture reflected as such...LOL. No, the picture is not me, that is an old mug shot I seen on the net. Figured it would get people's attention.

But if you ever get back in to the drinking mode and find yourself sitting back on a barstool trying to pick up some lady. Just use a classic line such as this.. "Baby you have to be from Knoxville......Because you are the only Ten I See in this place"!!!


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

But what I forgot to mention Antlerz, was that I just haven't had time to downsize the avatar I use on other fourms to place it on here. Seeing as your from Alabama, and are possibly a football fan, my normal one, which I will load later today when I get home from work, might make you dissappointed or happy. Again, that is if your a football fan. I can tell you that if you are a War Eagle, than you won't be too happy with my avatar....LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BAHAHA good one...I've seen that mugshot before and figured you were making a statement with it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

TS36 said:


> But what I forgot to mention Antlerz, was that I just haven't had time to downsize the avatar I use on other fourms to place it on here. Seeing as your from Alabama, and are possibly a football fan, my normal one, which I will load later today when I get home from work, might make you dissappointed or happy. Again, that is if your a football fan. I can tell you that if you are a War Eagle, than you won't be too happy with my avatar....LOL


You almost had me there till i saw which way you were leaning--thought I might have to get bowed up---but know all I can say is ROLLLLLLL TIDE!! #1 . It was an interesting (read scary) avatar you had LOL kinda like a Charles Manson thing going on with it LOL.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> You almost had me there till i saw which way you were leaning--thought I might have to get bowed up---but know all I can say is ROLLLLLLL TIDE!! #1 . It was an interesting (read scary) avatar you had LOL kinda like a Charles Manson thing going on with it LOL.


Hahah. There is a website called The Smoking Gun that has hundreds of mug shots on it. They vary in many different catagories and some of them are wall hangers...LOL. I'm a big time Bama fan and have been so since I was 9 years old. Sad thing is living here in Kentucky, the only time I can stock up on merchandise is when I travel through Alabama on vacation. Last month when we went to FL, I loaded up on hats and shirts. Can't buy anything up here in the Wildcat land except maybe a key chain every now and then.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I for one am glad some one finally asked him about that avatar. lol


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't mean to hijack the thread. But you know sometimes, things just go hayware like that guys hair in my previous avatar...LOL


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i thought it looked more like a arkansas guy ROFLMAO


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

I like Savage, I was interested in buying an axis but didn't get around to doing so, I think it's a great bang for the buck. I have a savage model 10fp and I absolutely get floored with the accuracy of these sticks .. Love the setup, now time to hunt!


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Sweet bullet slinger, i grew up in the town North East off route 5 in Pa. Grandmas house overlooks the lake. Best memories as a kid on erie. Im really interested in the boresight u got. Is it the adjustable caliber? Or made for ur 25-06 ? Was about to purchace one myself and was glad to here someone else was trying one. Hoping for positive feedback,before i spend the coins


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

it has diffrent ends that adjust to the caliber of the rifle your bore sighting


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I'm at the other end of the state......Lake Erie is in my backyard......"Walleye capital off the world"!!!lol


Great Deal, nice setup too. And Stonegod, I believe MN is the walleye capital of the world lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA you guys crack me up. Everyone knows it's Michigan's side of Lake Erie.....LOL


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

bones44 said:


> HAHA you guys crack me up. Everyone knows it's Michigan's side of Lake Erie.....LOL


 LMAO I don't even fish walleye, I fish bluegills, sunnies and crappies, just had to give my state some defence


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm close to the Iron Range, so I fish smaller lakes, but Superior is the closest of the great lakes around here


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

We have some decent catfish around here, not the caliber of the beasts they have down south though. Still good eating though.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

WE have a fish called burbit and it looks like a cross between a catfish and eel. They are good eating as well as pike, grayling among others.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow this got way off topic haha, I do have an ice fishing thread started lol


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

tried ice fish once but i couldnt figure out how to keep it from meltinf before it was fully cooked


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

No it is not any of the above. The Walleye Capital of the world is Lake Sakakawea in the great state of ND. I'm just saying you know.








This is what you find when you google "walleye capital of the world" Garrison ND.

It has to be true, it's on the internet. LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep that looks about right lol


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

knapper said:


> WE have a fish called burbit and it looks like a cross between a catfish and eel. They are good eating as well as pike, grayling among others.


We have a whole festival for them in Minnesota, The Eelpout Festival in Walker Minnesota. Same fish, different name


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> No it is not any of the above. The Walleye Capital of the world is Lake Sakakawea in the great state of ND. I'm just saying you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I just had to jump into the fray and stir it up a bit. Lake Erie is phenomenal but there are other good areas as well. Least that's what the internet tells me... :wink:


----------

